# Now I know why I have been off colour



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

For some weeks I have had no energy and wanted to sleep all the time. I also wanted to be sick but wasn't. The doctor sent me for 4 blood tests in a week the rang me to say I had to go to Emergency at the Royal Brisbane. It turns out that my kidneys weren't in good shape and I was kept in for 3 days. The cause? Taking Nexium for years for my hiatus hernia. I am now on completely different medication except for my BP tablet and will have to attend the renal unit on Wednesday after my eye injection.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Yikes! It is bad when what is supposed to help you ends up hurting you. Hopefully the new medication is better.


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

Hope this all gets sorted out and you get back to normal— normal is always under-rated. This is clear to you when your aren’t!


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

Hope this all gets sorted out and you get back to normal— normal is always under-rated. This is clear to you when your aren’t! Get well soon????


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

Sorry to hear this.
Sending healing prayers.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Taking Aleve for a back condition caused me a huge problem which resulted in a three day hospital stay for a bleeding ulcer. Be careful!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Oh goodness hope everything is getting better.


----------



## kaytea (Dec 17, 2017)

Oh my .. I take Prilosec for a hiatal hernia. It's similar to Nexium . It works so well, I hope it never becomes a problem.So sorry for your trouble, hope you do well ongoing .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hope you start to feel better soon ????


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

My God! 2 years on Nexium? Which doctor allowed it?
ABout 15 years ago I took it for gastritis but doctor said no more than 2 weeks! I only got 30 pills and took it as needed.
Then, I discovered MMS and after 3 days taking it, never had gastritis again.


----------



## ChristineM (Oct 1, 2012)

NSAIDS prescribed for a long time caused me to have a gastric ulcer. They definitiely helped with pain but the side effects were horrendous.


----------



## ozgal (Jun 21, 2011)

I do hope your kidney damage is reversible and you start to feel yourself again. 11 years ago I was prescribed flucloxacillin for a mild skin infection on my leg. It severely damaged my liver and my Hepatologist told me to prepare for a liver transplant. Fortunately, I slowly recovered but my liver remains damaged and I am still on medication to correct the liver function.


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

I hope you'll be on the mend now, rujam.


----------



## PatK27 (Oct 13, 2016)

peppered said:


> My God! 2 years on Nexium? Which doctor allowed it?
> ABout 15 years ago I took it for gastritis but doctor said no more than 2 weeks! I only got 30 pills and took it as needed.
> Then, I discovered MMS and after 3 days taking it, never had gastritis again.


What exactly is MMS?


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Good to have that sorted out Ruth.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

So sorry to hear that. We keep taking these tablets year after year. Who knows what health problems we are setting ourselves up for.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Thank you for all your kind words. They are very much appreciated.


----------



## gozolady (Jul 20, 2013)

PatK27 said:


> What exactly is MMS?


Let's pray it's not this....

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miracle_Mineral_Supplement


----------



## dcgmom (Jul 3, 2019)

Oh God. I am so sorry for this. Many of us are at an age when we really need to watch what we take and should only do so under a doctor’s instructions and even then, question it asking as much as you can.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

That is awful Ruth, no wonder you felt poorly, hope you soon feel better.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I hope that you recover full kidney function. Thank you for the heads up warning about Nexium.


rujam said:


> For some weeks I have had no energy and wanted to sleep all the time. I also wanted to be sick but wasn't. The doctor sent me for 4 blood tests in a week the rang me to say I had to go to Emergency at the Royal Brisbane. It turns out that my kidneys weren't in good shape and I was kept in for 3 days. The cause? Taking Nexium for years for my hiatus hernia. I am now on completely different medication except for my BP tablet and will have to attend the renal unit on Wednesday after my eye injection.


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

My daughter took Nexium for 4-5years for problems caused by her hiatus hernia. She had an operation called a Nissan wrap to stop the top part of her stomach from slipping up through the diaphragm into her chest. It’s been a life changer for her. She also feels so much better not taking Nexium. I hope you feel better very soon. Jen.


----------



## Latte with Yarn (May 18, 2019)

So glad you had it checked out and 
finally know the cause. How scary
being prescribed something that turned
out to be damaging. Hoping you have
a quick and complete recovery. 
Please keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Good you are getting help. Feel better.


----------



## ngriff (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm glad you got an answer. I believe it is recommended to take Nexium and other similar meds for 2 or 4 weeks. I've been on Nexium and later on a prescription for severe reflux, for many years. I've been aware and wondered about the effects, but regularly see my GI doctor for monitoring. Many drugs are helpful but side effects are inevitable.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Glad you;re getting help. Hope you feel much better soon.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I had problems with hiatus hernia and irritable bowel years ago, I was told to have Mylanta but I didn't like it much. I discovered that Soda water was a much quicker way to get rid of the pain. Luckily now I don't have those problems, but I do get heartburn occasionally and have to take Gaviscon for that but not very often.
I really do hope that they can get your Renal problems sorted out for you and that you are feeling much better very soon.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Sorry for what meds do to our bodies! I have a friend that also has major kidney problems, and they are not good to have. Good luck to you and glad they found the problem.


----------



## Bizzyneedles55 (Jul 13, 2018)

So glad they have sorted out the problem. Here's hoping for a speedy recovery!


----------



## sheherazade (Dec 28, 2017)

Glad you went to the doctor!!


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

I hope you have a speedy recovery and feel energized soon.


----------



## Nanny White (Apr 21, 2013)

rujam said:


> For some weeks I have had no energy and wanted to sleep all the time. I also wanted to be sick but wasn't. The doctor sent me for 4 blood tests in a week the rang me to say I had to go to Emergency at the Royal Brisbane. It turns out that my kidneys weren't in good shape and I was kept in for 3 days. The cause? Taking Nexium for years for my hiatus hernia. I am now on completely different medication except for my BP tablet and will have to attend the renal unit on Wednesday after my eye injection.


My GP took me off PPI last year as they are not advised for long term use in over 65's I too have Hiatus Hernia, but was also taking Meloxicam for chronic (20yr+) back problem. Nothing now helps with the pain other than a TENS machine, I now take a good quality Pre-biotic which seems to help the reflux.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

sbeth53 said:


> Taking Aleve for a back condition caused me a huge problem which resulted in a three day hospital stay for a bleeding ulcer. Be careful!


I can't take Aleve because it has Naproxen in it and caused me to have terrible stomach issues. The following is what I found about Naproxen on the internet:

Why should you not take naproxen?
Naproxen can cause an ulcer in your stomach or gut if you take it for a long time or in big doses. There's also a small risk that people taking very big doses for a long time may get heart failure or kidney failure. It's best to take the lowest dose that works for the shortest possible time.


----------



## vlsg56 (Nov 15, 2018)

I also have been taking Nexium (or Prevaced or the other one) for over 15 years-I started when prescribed from the doctor, for acid reflux because of sleep apne (which I will always have). I've tried to stop taking it because it can harm my kidneys, but I'm not able to. The doctor basically told me "I'm damned if I do and damned if I don't". 

Vickie


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

I wonder if you could do something else for the disk? Acupuncture or something.


----------



## Carla584167 (Dec 15, 2014)

Hope your health improves and you start feeling better. My prayers are with you.


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

Nanny White said:


> My GP took me off PPI last year as they are not advised for long term use in over 65's I too have Hiatus Hernia, but was also taking Meloxicam for chronic (20yr+) back problem. Nothing now helps with the pain other than a TENS machine, I now take a good quality Pre-biotic which seems to help the reflux.


Which prebiotic are you taking? Looking for one that I know works.


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

rujam said:


> For some weeks I have had no energy and wanted to sleep all the time. I also wanted to be sick but wasn't. The doctor sent me for 4 blood tests in a week the rang me to say I had to go to Emergency at the Royal Brisbane. It turns out that my kidneys weren't in good shape and I was kept in for 3 days. The cause? Taking Nexium for years for my hiatus hernia. I am now on completely different medication except for my BP tablet and will have to attend the renal unit on Wednesday after my eye injection.


What a relief they found the problem. Now let's pray the new medication is the answer. All the best to you. Love Susan


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Sadly kidney damage is one of the side effects. I am so sorry this happened to you. It is not meant for long term use..damn, your pharmacist can tell you more, sometimes more than the doctor can. I take all questions to my pharmacist, and he has caught things, like I was given a script and he told me it could cause serotonin poisoning combined with another of my meds. So not to use it for long term. I didn't, because it was not written with refills.It did its job and done..


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sending get well wishes Ruth. It’s good that your doctor sent you for the blood tests. My hubby has been on Nexium for some years after suffering a heart attack and while his recent blood test results are all ok I’m going to get him to ask his doctor about the medication.


----------



## tobo11 (Apr 1, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> Yikes! It is bad when what is supposed to help you ends up hurting you. Hopefully the new medication is better.


I have never had high blood pressure but after taking the medication to help with sleep apnea (it causes blood pressure to go up) I now take medication for high blood pressure! Ugh! Can't win.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tobo11 said:


> I have never had high blood pressure but after taking the medication to help with sleep apnea (it causes blood pressure to go up) I now take medication for high blood pressure! Ugh! Can't win.


Oh, you mean like the idiot who said I had high blood pressure after only one high reading. The medication seriously would have out me in the ground if I had taken it many more days. And I only took it five days. Dropped my blood pressure to below 100 over 70. So I am now taking my blood pressure several times a day and will be going back to the idiot with it. One high reading does not require medication. Feel like I wasted time and money. And put my health in jeopardy. And this from a medical professional who said he did not believe in prescribing drugs right off the bat. Yeah, right.


----------



## Irene H (Nov 19, 2012)

sbeth53 said:


> Taking Aleve for a back condition caused me a huge problem which resulted in a three day hospital stay for a bleeding ulcer. Be careful!


The same for me. Now I am back to Tylenol.


----------



## Lena B (Aug 15, 2015)

rujam said:


> For some weeks I have had no energy and wanted to sleep all the time. I also wanted to be sick but wasn't. The doctor sent me for 4 blood tests in a week the rang me to say I had to go to Emergency at the Royal Brisbane. It turns out that my kidneys weren't in good shape and I was kept in for 3 days. The cause? Taking Nexium for years for my hiatus hernia. I am now on completely different medication except for my BP tablet and will have to attend the renal unit on Wednesday after my eye injection.


Ruth hope you feel better soon hugs lena


----------



## Lena B (Aug 15, 2015)

rujam said:


> For some weeks I have had no energy and wanted to sleep all the time. I also wanted to be sick but wasn't. The doctor sent me for 4 blood tests in a week the rang me to say I had to go to Emergency at the Royal Brisbane. It turns out that my kidneys weren't in good shape and I was kept in for 3 days. The cause? Taking Nexium for years for my hiatus hernia. I am now on completely different medication except for my BP tablet and will have to attend the renal unit on Wednesday after my eye injection.


Ruth hope you feel better soon is your S still coming to visit you ? Hugs Lena


----------

